# breedlove guitars...?



## fartecho (Feb 6, 2006)

any experience with them? the look pretty sharp, just wondering how well they play.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I have played them a couple times nice sounding, well built some of them are rather fancy with there design. Didn't see anything special though, same as most mid to high end guitars.


----------



## mark mason (Jul 30, 2006)

I own a breedlove AC25/SR Plus and enjoy it very much. The neck is a very comfortable C shape. The bottom end is nice and boomy and the highs are very clear without being harsh. The Fishman Classic IV pickup is very responsive, each note is clear and well balanced. I also own a Martin OM-21 and a Gibson J-45. It might not be in the same league as the J-45 but it can go toe to toe with the Martin.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

A friend of mine just got one and likes it a lot. I haven't had a chance to try it yet. Maybe it's stupid but I don't like that they sell them in a shopping mall here.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

YaReMi said:


> A friend of mine just got one and likes it a lot. I haven't had a chance to try it yet. Maybe it's stupid but I don't like that they sell them in a shopping mall here.


Yes it's stupid :tongue: it's a well known music store chain that just happens to be in a mall, not the best for sure, but not the worst either. They got a few of these in because their distributor was going out of business. I do like it a lot btw. Come on over and play it sometime.


----------



## jazzalta (Aug 3, 2006)

Breedlove 12 strings are awesome, deepest bass I've ever heard from a 12 string. The sound is a bit compressed though.


----------



## Marccd (Mar 29, 2007)

Beautifully constructed, envelope pushing design. I admire them for their daring and individuality.

Their sound, as influenced by the use of the Bridge Doctor does not connect with me. Woofy, distant, tin trebled. My ears, so YMMV.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Yes...but,*

have any of you checked out their Revival series? Yowsa! A good friend of mine just bought one of these in an OM body style with satin finish that I adore. I would never have considered a Breedlove previously based upon their advertising. I don't dig bling or weird bodies and headstocks. But this guitar looks great, plays wonderful and sounds amazing. Big, open and well balanced sound from a small body size. Who would have thunk it? I would like to have one...it is a really comfortable body size.


----------



## Marccd (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, I've played the Revival series and still am not moved by their tone. I listen for balance across the strings, clarity, resonance, projection, and density in the trebles. I didn't hear this in the many versions I played but rather their familial similarity of woolen bass and thin trebles. But again, that's how I experience them. Personal preference/experience is what explains why some folks are huge fans of Ovations, others Martins, others Taylors, and others, like me, are fans of the many solo builders around the world. And none of these guitars sound alike, and yet there are folks madly in love with them. And THAT is all that matters.


----------

